# 1000W Kingpin BIOS not working on 3090



## TheNaitsyrk

Hello there.

I flashed 1000W XOC KPN 1000W BIOS on my GPU (and 520W one) and it just doesn't eat the watts.

It feels like I'm still running Suprim X BIOS on my Suprim X. Always 450W no matter the BIOS now.

Any idea what it could be?

Before I put water block on it, it would eat the 520W given, but haven't tried the 1000W BIOS, because too hot for air.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Try Quake II RTX and report back.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

0451 said:


> Try Quake II RTX and report back.


I tried Furmark and it would instantly eat 520W with 520W bios but anything else it doesn't.

What's baffling me in Heaven 4 it used to eat the 520W I threw at it with air cooler so I'm super confused


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

I can cool it as well, running 8x 480mm rads and 2x 240mm rads with 4 pumps. 50x Noctua Industrial 3000RPM fans and 10980XE at 5.2Ghz. Just this GPU isn't behaving.


----------



## bmgjet

It will only use the power it needs.
Switching to watercooling gives you a 30-50W power drop. 20W from the Fans and RGB not being power by the GPU. And rest from the efficency boost of the gpu running cooler.

Post some HWINFO screen shots of the power inputs are people might be able to give you some more info.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

bmgjet said:


> It will only use the power it needs.
> Switching to watercooling gives you a 30-50W power drop. 20W from the Fans and RGB not being power by the GPU. And rest from the efficency boost of the gpu running cooler.
> 
> Post some HWINFO screen shots of the power inputs are people might be able to give you some more info.


Hmm, my one dropped by 90W. So that part would make sense actually, efficiency wise.

But how others are able to utilise the entire TDP available of the BIOS? People say it's dangerous but it doesn't pull what it's supposed to. My old FTW3 3090 was pulling about 640W with 1000W BIOS on water with 36C average temp.

I'll post some screenshots now.

545W is my old GIMPED 3090 FTW3 that I returned that was power throttling via PCI-E so that's why it wasn't pulling more.

517W screenshot is my current Suprim X on air.

460W screenshot is Suprim X on water with 520W BIOS and 1000W bios is same except scores are much lower. Heaven 4 FPS 1440p is 161 Vs 182 that I had with 520W BIOS.


----------



## Imglidinhere

TheNaitsyrk said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I flashed 1000W XOC KPN 1000W BIOS on my GPU (and 520W one) and it just doesn't eat the watts.
> 
> It feels like I'm still running Suprim X BIOS on my Suprim X. Always 450W no matter the BIOS now.
> 
> Any idea what it could be?
> 
> Before I put water block on it, it would eat the 520W given, but haven't tried the 1000W BIOS, because too hot for air.
> 
> Any help appreciated!


So wait... you're trying to push 1000 watts of power WHY?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Imglidinhere said:


> So wait... you're trying to push 1000 watts of power WHY?


Not 1000W, about 600W that's when silicon can't take advantage of extra power with water.


----------



## Beagle Box

More Wattage pulled does NOT equal higher performance. 
On my 3090, the ASUS KP1k BIOS is only marginally better in synthetic benchmarks and no better in gaming than the 450W MSI Suprim X BIOS. 
And adding Voltage often hurts performance with some BIOSs.
It's all about tuning the Voltage, Memory Speed and Power Curve, which will differ by GPU, BIOS, driver, and cooling.

Another couple of points:
More Voltage does not necessarily bring higher performance.
Higher clock speeds do not guarantee higher performance.
Lower temps will almost always increase performance - to a point.


----------



## Clovis559

Beagle Box said:


> More Wattage pulled does NOT equal higher performance.
> On my 3090, the ASUS KP1k BIOS is only marginally better in synthetic benchmarks and no better in gaming than the 450W MSI Suprim X BIOS.
> And adding Voltage often hurts performance with some BIOSs.
> It's all about tuning the Voltage, Memory Speed and Power Curve, which will differ by GPU, BIOS, driver, and cooling.
> 
> Another couple of points:
> More Voltage does not necessarily bring higher performance.
> Higher clock speeds do not guarantee higher performance.
> Lower temps will almost always increase performance - to a point.


Are you using the Classified tool? I have got my Kingpin to eat up to I think 670w in benchmarks. There was a point where if I went higher it didn't crash, but performance went down. I think my sweet spot was in 630-640w.


----------



## Beagle Box

Clovis559 said:


> Are you using the Classified tool? I have got my Kingpin to eat up to I think 670w in benchmarks. There was a point where if I went higher it didn't crash, but performance went down. I think my sweet spot was in 630-640w.


No, not using the Classified tool. 
Not shunted, either. 
Mine is a Strix OC.
I found setting higher Voltage and allowing high Wattage draw just produced more heat after a point which then resulted in lower scores.
I never gained any performance with the KP1k BIOS above +65 on the Power slider. And I usually don't see any above +65 on the Voltage slider (except maybe benchmarking Firestrike Ultra). I think my chip would qualify as a very 'high ASIC quality'. 
After a point, extra Voltage and extra power just don't add anything.


----------



## Clovis559

Beagle Box said:


> No, not using the Classified tool.
> Not shunted, either.
> Mine is a Strix OC.
> I found setting higher Voltage and allowing high Wattage draw just produced more heat after a point which then resulted in lower scores.
> I never gained any performance with the KP1k BIOS above +65 on the Power slider. And I usually don't see any above +65 on the Voltage slider (except maybe benchmarking Firestrike Ultra). I think my chip would qualify as a very 'high ASIC quality'.
> After a point, extra Voltage and extra power just don't add anything.


I feel my card is not the best, but I have it hooked up to a chiller. I didn't get it perfectly dialed in for 24/7 use, but I was running +1600mem and +180 core gaming, and a more for benchmarking. The classified could be something for the OP to play with if he has the temps. Just curious does Asus have anything similar to the Classified tool?


----------



## Beagle Box

Clovis559 said:


> I feel my card is not the best, but I have it hooked up to a chiller. I didn't get it perfectly dialed in for 24/7 use, but I was running +1600mem and +180 core gaming, and a more for benchmarking. The classified could be something for the OP to play with if he has the temps. Just curious does Asus have anything similar to the Classified tool?


ASUS doesn't have a tool, but there are tools out there that are similar to the Classified Tool that will work on the Strix cards.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

TLDR: I just want to be able to draw at least 600W I have sufficient cooling, but it doesn't and it annoys me.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Silicon quality can be a harsh mistress.


----------



## Clovis559

TheNaitsyrk said:


> TLDR: I just want to be able to draw at least 600W I have sufficient cooling, but it doesn't and it annoys me.











Classified


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com




I believe that is the file you want. Without it, I'm not able to get very high watts/scores in Bench or Games.

Let me get on my benching computer I can give you some settings to get started.

Actually rather then going with my settings, I strongly advise you watching Luumi's video: 




This guy knows his stuff more then most, his video is tuned to people who still have the AIO installed. He's currently #1 on the single Port Royal Hall of Fame. He explains what each setting means, and takes you through a nice little start to your venture.

Also when I benchmark I have HWinfo open, and I have GPU-Z open with sensor readings at max. I only close both when I think I have a new record potential settings.

I recommend not taking the NVCDD above 1.25 (Is what Luumi and Vince recommend) But I think even to get to 1.25 you should have some decent cooling, not just the AIO...
(You know what, it might be 1.2, he says it in the video I linked). Watch the video for sure.

I've got the memory up to 1.45, but 1.38750 seems to be the sweet spot. (FBVDD)

I think it's the MSVDD? they describe as a second rail for the Core. When I'm high on the NVDD, I'm lower on the MSVDD. When I'm lower on the NVVDD, I'm usually higher on the MSVDD. I can't explain it well because I'm not a pro. Two MSVDD settings I like are 1.05000 and 1.2

This is my Port Royal: I scored 15 487 in Port Royal


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

0451 said:


> Silicon quality can be a harsh mistress.


It clocks good, much better than my FTW3 did. I just want it to use more power.


----------



## Beagle Box

Clovis559 said:


> Classified
> 
> 
> MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediafire.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is the file you want. Without it, I'm not able to get very high watts/scores in Bench or Games.
> 
> Let me get on my benching computer I can give you some settings to get started.
> 
> Actually rather then going with my settings, I strongly advise you watching Luumi's video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy knows his stuff more then most, his video is tuned to people who still have the AIO installed. He's currently #1 on the single Port Royal Hall of Fame. He explains what each setting means, and takes you through a nice little start to your venture.
> 
> Also when I benchmark I have HWinfo open, and I have GPU-Z open with sensor readings at max. I only close both when I think I have a new record potential settings.
> 
> I recommend not taking the NVCDD above 1.25 (Is what Luumi and Vince recommend) But I think even to get to 1.25 you should have some decent cooling, not just the AIO...
> (You know what, it might be 1.2, he says it in the video I linked). Watch the video for sure.
> 
> I've got the memory up to 1.45, but 1.38750 seems to be the sweet spot. (FBVDD)
> 
> I think it's the MSVDD? they describe as a second rail for the Core. When I'm high on the NVDD, I'm lower on the MSVDD. When I'm lower on the NVVDD, I'm usually higher on the MSVDD. I can't explain it well because I'm not a pro. Two MSVDD settings I like are 1.05000 and 1.2
> 
> This is my Port Royal: I scored 15 487 in Port Royal


I just looked up the PR scores for the i9-9900k. This Luumi fellow isn't in the Top 100. 

Of course, that's probably because there's this ToastyPeppers guy who felt the need to pollute the list with more than 50 runs with his Palladium-chipped GPU. ***? 

Unless he has an i9-9900ks, but wait, we have another child ata_ya who did the same thing. Are we really so shallow that we need to brag this way? Jeez....

Hey kids, just a reminder: Don't be like Toasty Peppers, etc..... Leave 1 or 2 of your best runs visible on the list _and hide the rest_ so people can get a better idea of how they're doing. mmmkay?

Anyway, I disagree with Mr. Luumi about memory OC. I have found memory OC very useful for higher scores with lower clocks, even without shunts and classified tool.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> I just looked up the PR scores for the i9-9900k. This Luumi fellow isn't in the Top 100.
> 
> Of course, that's probably because there's this ToastyPeppers guy who felt the need to pollute the list with more than 50 runs with his Palladium-chipped GPU. ***?
> 
> Unless he has an i9-9900ks, but wait, we have another child ata_ya who did the same thing. Are we really so shallow that we need to brag this way? Jeez....
> 
> Hey kids, just a reminder: Don't be like Toasty Peppers, etc..... Leave 1 or 2 of your best runs visible on the list _and hide the rest_ so people can get a better idea of how they're doing. mmmkay?
> 
> Anyway, I disagree with Mr. Luumi about memory OC. I have found memory OC very useful for higher scores with lower clocks, even without shunts and classified tool.
> 
> YMMV, of course.


basically, there is no way for me to increase voltage or power usage at all using my Suprim X?


----------



## geriatricpollywog

TheNaitsyrk said:


> It clocks good, much better than my FTW3 did. I just want it to use more power.


I wouldn’t worry about it. My 3090 has never pulled anywhere near 600w, even on the 1000w bios, yet still made the Port Royal top 100 Hall of Fame with the stock AIO and 520w bios. Why would I want it to pull 600w and be less efficient ?

The 1000w bios is meant for LN2 and your card will will pull 600w under LN2.


----------



## Beagle Box

TheNaitsyrk said:


> basically, there is no way for me to increase voltage or power usage at all using my Suprim X?


I don't understand why you would want to increase consumption of either. The goal is to run smoothest and fastest using the least amount of Wattage and Voltage. 
The best way to increase performance is to experiment with your Voltage settings, memory OC, and power curves.
Once you know what your GPU requires to run well, work on cooling it. The cooler the card runs, the better it runs. 

How do your GPU and memory temps look? Maybe reseating your cooler could help?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

0451 said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it. My 3090 has never pulled anywhere near 600w, even on the 1000w bios, yet still made the Port Royal top 100 Hall of Fame with the stock AIO and 520w bios. Why would I want it to pull 600w and be less efficient ?
> 
> The 1000w bios is meant for LN2 and your card will will pull 600w under LN2.


To find out performance I guess I need to run TimeSpy to check which one was faster my FTW3 or this.

This one clocks lower (by 15mhz) but Heaven 4 scores are much much higher


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> I don't understand why you would want to increase consumption of either. The goal is to run smoothest and fastest using the least amount of Wattage and Voltage.
> The best way to increase performance is to experiment with your Voltage settings, memory OC, and power curves.
> Once you know what your GPU requires to run well, work on cooling it. The cooler the card runs, the better it runs.
> 
> How do your GPU and memory temps look? Maybe reseating your cooler could help?


This is my cooling with AC unit as well present that points directly to the PC. No problem with cooling.


----------



## Beagle Box

TheNaitsyrk said:


> This is my cooling with AC unit as well present that points directly to the PC. No problem with cooling.


That is certainly interesting. You should get nice scores in Port Royal with all that.
For what it's worth, my Port Royal scores with the KP1k BIOS were only about 80 pts higher than with the Suprim X BIOS.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> That is certainly interesting. You should get nice scores in Port Royal with all that.
> For what it's worth, my Port Royal scores with the KP1k BIOS were only about 80 pts higher than with the Suprim X BIOS.


How much higher was the power usage btw?


----------



## Beagle Box

TheNaitsyrk said:


> How much higher was the power usage btw?


I have no idea. Since the MSI BIOs tops out @ 450W, I would think power usage is greater than that and less than 630W which is where I often have the Power Slider positioned. I don't believe my GPU has ever pulled greater than 600W or so, total. Scores using the KP520W BIOS always fall between the MSI BIOS and the KP1K BIOS. If you think you're not pulling enough power, maybe your PSU is tapping out running fans, lights, drives, unessential apps/services, unneeded cores, etc...?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> I have no idea. Since the MSI BIOs tops out @ 450W, I would think power usage is greater than that and less than 630W which is where I often have the Power Slider positioned. I don't believe my GPU has ever pulled greater than 600W or so, total. Scores using the KP520W BIOS always fall between the MSI BIOS and the KP1K BIOS. If you think you're not pulling enough power, maybe your PSU is tapping out running fans, lights, drives, unessential apps/services, unneeded cores, etc...?


I got 1600W PSU.


----------



## Beagle Box

TheNaitsyrk said:


> I got 1600W PSU.


How many fans are you running off of it? How versed are you at overclocking? What scores are you getting in Port Royal?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> How many fans are you running off of it? How versed are you at overclocking? What scores are you getting in Port Royal?


I don't use Port Royal, I use TimeSpy.

Top 25 with previous GPU.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> How many fans are you running off of it? How versed are you at overclocking? What scores are you getting in Port Royal?


About 50x fans 120W total consumption. 550W CPU, 450W (so far) GPU, 4x pumps 150W.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

TheNaitsyrk said:


> I don't use Port Royal, I use TimeSpy.
> 
> Top 25 with previous GPU.


Timespy includes a CPU test. It’s not a meaningful way of isolating GPU performance. What is your Timespy graphics score for each card? Also, could you do a Port Royal run?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

0451 said:


> Timespy includes a CPU test. It’s not a meaningful way of isolating GPU performance. What is your Timespy graphics score for each card? Also, could you do a Port Royal run?


I don't have Port Royal bought so can't run it.
I haven't tried this one yet, but I'm almost certain it will be better than the last.
Previous score was 23300.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

TheNaitsyrk said:


> I don't have Port Royal bought so can't run it.
> I haven't tried this one yet, but I'm almost certain it will be better than the last.
> Previous score was 23300.


There are no Time Spy graphics scores in the database of 23300. Is that your overall or graphics score?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

0451 said:


> There are no Time Spy graphics scores in the database of 23300. Is that your overall or graphics score?


Yep overall GPU score. I posed it in this thread as well previously.

Edit: I rounded it up. Sorry.


----------



## Beagle Box

Does GPU-Z measure power draw correctly when the KP1K BIOs is used on an MSI Suprim X?


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> Does GPU-Z measure power draw correctly when the KP1K BIOs is used on an MSI Suprim X?


I believe so. In Heaven 4 it's about 450W average with spikes to 460-470.


----------



## Beagle Box

I don't think so. The 3rd power pin only registers a few amps. I think it doesn't read correctly. Just like the Suprim X BIOS doesn't report Pin 3 correctly on my Strix. Browse the 3090 thread for more info.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> I don't think so. The 3rd power pin only registers a few amps. I think it doesn't read correctly. Just like the Suprim X BIOS doesn't report Pin 3 correctly on my Strix. Browse the 3090 thread for more info.


You have FTW3? Never mind read your Sig. Hmm, maybe it is reporting wrong. I have AX1600i so I could see wattage.


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Beagle Box said:


> I don't think so. The 3rd power pin only registers a few amps. I think it doesn't read correctly. Just like the Suprim X BIOS doesn't report Pin 3 correctly on my Strix. Browse the 3090 thread for more info.


I have day off today so I'll post some results


----------



## TheNaitsyrk

Okay, thanks for input guys. All works correctly.

If I run TimeSpy it does eat 560W so that's max limit per 8 pin connectors.
170W+170W+170W+55W PCI-E = 560W therefore it's correct. I can only try to cool down the GPU but other than that it's maxed out. 

Thanks for your help guys I do appreciate.


----------



## gnif2

Sorry for the necro but thought I would post my results here. I am running a 3090 I flashed with this 1000W bios but as the OP originally found, it would not exceed ~500W, but after attempting to push ram clocks to stupidly high values (+2GHz) and causing a GPU crash, something changed...

Now I have lost the ability to exceed 100% in MSI Afterburner. Further testing and verification shows that the power limits are now indeed 1000W and I can (although not recommended) easily hit 1000W with full GPU water cooling.

Note that I did do a cold reboot after flashing the BIOS, and I am running my GPU in a virtual machine (I am the gnif from Level1Techs/VFIO/EEVBlog/LookingGlass). I believe what may have happened here is there is some kind of non-volatile ram on the GPU that was invalidated/cleared when the GPU crashed, perhaps caused a CRC error, who knows. In any case, causing the GPU to crash resulted in making this bios actually work.

Now, those that are intending to do this please be well aware that 2x12V connectors are not enough to carry 1000W for long periods, on my GPU they get quite hot due to contact resistance. You should only do this if you know what you are doing, at full tilt I saw my GPU pull just over 950W from the 8-pin connectors, which equates to almost 80A. This is an enormous amount of power to pull through these connectors, expect to melt them if you run at these levels for too long.


----------



## SPL Tech

Does the bios allow for vcore above 1.09v?


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gnif2 said:


> Note that I did do a cold reboot after flashing the BIOS, and I am running my GPU in a virtual machine (I am the gnif from Level1Techs/VFIO/EEVBlog/LookingGlass). I believe what may have happened here is there is some kind of non-volatile ram on the GPU that was invalidated/cleared when the GPU crashed, perhaps caused a CRC error, who knows. In any case, causing the GPU to crash resulted in making this bios actually work.


When I was testing my 2x8pin 3090 I also made mine crash a few times that had to let me do a hard reset (power off then pull the plug off, then put it back and turn PC on, still nothing happened or changed the behavior from my side.


----------



## gnif2

Believe what you will:


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

gnif2 said:


> Believe what you will:
> View attachment 2583229


what model do you have? hmm..can you expand the GPU power?? I wanna see how much each rail drains


----------



## gnif2

Even better I will do a live stream in a little bit on twitch if you want to see it in action. Just having dinner RN 
Edit: Twitch url might be a good idea: Twitch
Edit2: It's a MSI Ventus 3x


----------



## gnif2

For those that missed it: Twitch
Covers my setup, my hardware, what order I did things in, and then some rambling about other stuff...


----------



## SPL Tech

gnif2 said:


> Believe what you will:
> View attachment 2583229


1.09v core and GPU clock at 1950 Mhz. lol, you can get that just with totally stock power settings. So double the power but no more FPS?? For 1000W I would expect at least 2300 mhz. Also only 63C? No chance. Maybe if you were running like 3x MOR rads with push pulls on both sides and 4000 RPM fans set to max. I am running a custom loop with pretty good cooling and just at 600W draw I am getting like in the 70s for GPU temp. That tells me the sensor is off. What does the PSU say? That is the more accurate way to check.


----------



## gnif2

My goal wasn't overclocking, I am a KVM/Linux developer and I was attempting to eliminate components of my system that might be the cause of a performance issue. Raising the power limit allowed me to confirm that the issue I am tracing is not the GPU hardware/drivers but possibly a kernel issue. As for a FPS increase, FurMark actually sees about a 100FPS increase, watch the stream. Clearly the GPU is throttling to keep it's power levels sane even in normal operation.


----------



## gnif2

I did play a bit with clocks the other day after I discovered this, here are the limits of what I got with it... CPU was pushed up to +80MHz, ram +1500MHz. Remember though, this is inside a VM which does impact the readings a bit due to overheads.


----------



## gnif2

SPL Tech said:


> Maybe if you were running like 3x MOR rads with push pulls on both sides and 4000 RPM fans set to max


How about a car radiator?







Recycled from a Toyota Hi-lux

And before you say why? Everything I do is high power experimental stuff with high core count CPUs that pull crazy amounts of power, and I live in Australia where we see temperatures get to such high levels a radiator in an office turns it into an oven pretty quickly when dealing with these kinds of power levels. Seriously, just google "gnif" if you want some context on who I am and what I do.


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

dang son!! nice video BTW..hmm unfortunately my card has fuses. so I really can't go naked like what you did..though If my 3090 doesn't sell I will probably shunt mod it.


----------

